Tell HN: Recruitment ads for TheMuse every other week gives negative impression - mynewtb
======
mynewtb
An ad is posted every week by the looks of it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=themuse.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=themuse.com)

Is it such a bad workplace that they cannot fill the positions or why is this
spam necessary?

